# M.A.J PowerBook G4



## appleman88 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je me présente : Appleman88
J'étais proPC (ne me virer pas du forum!) mais j'ai décidé de tester mac et si ça me plait je m'acheterais un mac genre macbook 
Mais voilà mon souci
J'ai un ami qui va me preter un POwerBook G4 et je souhaiterais savoir si il étais possible de le mettre en OSX maverick? 
Bye!


----------



## drs (18 Décembre 2013)

Ah bah non alors!
C'est 10.5 maxi, et encore si tu as de la ram.
Au dessus de 10.5 faut oublier


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2013)

drs a dit:


> Au dessus de 10.5 faut oublier



Même pas "oublier" (qui pourrait donner à penser que c'est possible, mais pas souhaitable) mais carrément "impossible".

Le G4 est un processeur PowerPC, or à partir de Mac OS X 10.6, le système ne fonctionne que sur des Mac à processeur Intel.

Cela dit, sous 10.5.8, un PowerMac G4 donne déjà une bonne idée de ce qu'est Mac OS X, ce système n'a rien d'un "vieux clou", et le passage de 10.5 à 10.9 n'a absolument rien de dépaysant  Beaucoup moins que le passage de XP à Vista pour Windows, en tous cas.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,



appleman88 a dit:


> J'ai un ami qui va me preter un POwerBook G4 et je souhaiterais savoir si il étais possible de le mettre en OSX maverick?


Un PowerBook G4 est une "antiquité" (en informatique).
Tu risques donc d'avoir des limitations fortes (sur Internet par exemple), dues à l'ancienneté de la machine et de son OS.




Edit.
Je déduis après le post de Pascal qu'une antiquité n'est pas un vieux clou


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Un PowerBook G4 est une "antiquité" (en informatique).
> Tu risques donc d'avoir des limitations fortes (sur Internet par exemple), dues à l'ancienneté de la machine et de son OS.



Ben pas vraiment, du moins, pas en utilisation quotidienne, je parviens encore à faire face avec mon Titanium à 1 Ghz ou mon iBook à 1,2 Ghz, qui sont encore sous Tiger, et même avec mon iMac G4 1 Ghz qui lui, est sous Leopard !

Bon, les utilisations "pointues", c'est une autre paire de manche, mais là, il est juste question de "se faire une idée de Mac OS et de son ergonomie", c'est totalement différent !


----------



## Sly54 (18 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, les utilisations "pointues", c'est une autre paire de manche, mais là, il est juste question de "se faire une idée de Mac OS et de son ergonomie", c'est totalement différent !


J'avais lu et tu as (à moitié ) raison : raison pour tous les usages, sauf la navigation sur Internet ou la machine, selon son OS, pourrait avoir du mal sur certains sites.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Décembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'avais lu et tu as (à moitié ) raison : raison pour tous les usages, sauf la navigation sur Internet ou la machine, selon son OS, pourrait avoir du mal sur certains sites.



Peu de sites sont concernés par cette réserve, en tout cas, ça ne m'est encore jamais arrivé de tomber sur l'un d'eux. Autant c'est vrai pour Panther, autant ça l'est peu pour Tiger ou Leopard.


----------



## Powerdom (18 Décembre 2013)

je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif que Pascal, mon PB G4 17 rame quand même pas mal pour tout ce qui est vidéo sur le web. il faut oublier Youtube et autre vimeo


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne serais pas aussi affirmatif que Pascal, mon PB G4 17 rame quand même pas mal pour tout ce qui est vidéo sur le web. il faut oublier Youtube et autre vimeo



Avec son iMac G4 à seulement 1 Ghz, sous Leopard, ma fille regardait souvent des vidéo youtube, elle devait les laisser se charger avant de les visionner, c'est tout. Elle regardait aussi les chaines TV freebox "normales" (CàD pas "bas débit", et pas "HD") avec VLC sur la même machine.

Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'une telle machine impose des concessions à l'utilisateur, mais une fois encore, là, il n'est question que de se faire une idée avant l'éventuel achat d'une machine plus puissante.


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2013)

Reste à voir le modèle ... mais bon le net devient compliqué pour ces machines pour un certains nombre de sites qui nécessite des navigateurs récent. Regarde le nouveau site Yahoo ... Mon père vient de laisser tomber le PB G4 car ça devenait gonflant ...

Après si c'est pour bosser avec de vieux logiciels ou juste à se former à OS X, il y a effectivement l'essentiel dans Leopard.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Regarde le nouveau site Yahoo ...



Je viens de le faire &#8230; sur mon MBP ( C2D 2,2 Ghz 10.6.8), mon iMac G4 (1 Ghz, l'ex de ma fille, 10.5.8) et mon PowerBook G4 (Titanium DVI 1 Ghz sous 10.4.11), en dehors de la réactivité imputable aux différences de puissance entre ces machines, je ne constate aucune différence 

Par exemple, même sur la machine la plus lente (l'iMac), le défilement des infos en tête de page (avec affichage de photos) se fait à la même vitesse sur les trois machines, et je viens de regarder les "dessins de l'année" sur le PowerBook, je n'ai pas trouvé que ça rame plus que ça (et les deux G4 sont en WiFi "g", et n'affichent pas toutes les "barres du radar", deux pour l'iMac et trois pour le PowerBook, alors que le MBP est en ethernet via CPL 200 Mb/s) !


----------



## melaure (19 Décembre 2013)

Le wifi est nettement plus performant sur le MBP, c'est peut-être ce qui les gêne car les pages sont beaucoup plus grosses qu'avant ...


----------



## Powerdom (19 Décembre 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> sous Leopard, ma fille *regardait* souvent des vidéo youtube.



je ne sais pas quand remonte le dernier visionnage, mais chez moi c'est mission impossible. Ce PB 17 sorti en 2003 (? première version) qui tourne actuellement sous Léopard, c'est mission impossible. D'autant plus si tu as l'habitude d'y accéder avec une machine récente, on perd vite patience !
Et il n'y à pas que Youtube, sur pas mal de site c'est galère.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> je ne sais pas quand remonte le dernier visionnage



Elle a eu son Mac Mini début octobre, donc ça doit remonter à septembre !


----------

